# Bacon 6 ways



## Spenny (Apr 4, 2018)

First time poster long time creeper. I have been doing bacon for a couple of years with some success. I decided it was time to try to add some flavour to my bacon and ended up going a little crazy

View media item 553659The flavors are: maple (my usual), savory, raspberry chipotle, bourbon, espresso, and jalapeno lime. I will update once they are done.


----------



## JohnsMyName (Apr 4, 2018)

I’m in for the results! Have you tried crazy flavors before or is this a giant experiment?

ETA: Don’t forget pics!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 5, 2018)

Speny,

Good luck with your bacon adventure. A friend of mine raises cattle & hogs and sells his meat in a local store he built on the farm. About a year ago he had some raseberry/chipotle bacon and gave me some to try out. Can’t say I was a fan. To put there for me. Guess I don’t think bacon needs to be messed with. It’s just about perfect on it own. That said I think other flavors will complement it more than raseberry. I’m interested in your bourbon bacon. 

Good luck,
Scott


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 5, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing how this turns out!
Al


----------



## Spenny (Apr 15, 2018)

Bacon is finished!!
View media item 553660Now the hard part gotta let it rest till next weekend


----------



## nanuk (May 13, 2018)

Hey....   Weekend is LONG past...

How'd it turn out?


----------



## Spenny (May 17, 2018)

It sure is long past! Everything turned out awesome. Bourbon is to die for, as is the maple. Savoury is good and both the raspberry chipotle and jalapeño lime turned out much better then expected a little heat but not overpowering. The espresso tastes good but nothing like I thought it would.


----------



## cpfitness (Dec 8, 2018)

We need recipes!  Especially the bourbon one!  I have no shortage of bourbon!


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 8, 2018)

cpfitness said:


> We need recipes!  Especially the bourbon one!  I have no shortage of bourbon!


Holy Moley! I thought I had a decent bourbon collection until I saw yours.
But I am in agreement, Spenny; we need to see that bourbon bacon recipe!


----------



## Jmart3 (May 10, 2019)

Can you please tell me how you added the lime to the bacon? I've made a chipotle bacon before would like to add lime to it, but I don't know about adding lime juice. Any tips? Thanks.


----------

